# 15kw motor replacement



## nicnott (Jan 29, 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
Je voudrais remplacer mon moteur abm 15kw (voir photos) par un moteur plus puissant au lieu de l'actuel ... 
Avez-vous une correspondance pour moi? 
Au plaisir de vous lire, 
Nicolas.


----------



## nicnott (Jan 29, 2021)

Good morning all,
I would like to replace my 15kw abm motor (see photos) with a more powerful motor instead of the current one ...
Do you have any correspondence for me?
Looking forward to reading you,
Nicolas.

View attachment 121911
View attachment 121912

[/QUOTE]


----------



## reiderM (Dec 30, 2020)

nicnott said:


> Good morning all,
> I would like to replace my 15kw abm motor (see photos) with a more powerful motor instead of the current one ...
> Do you have any correspondence for me?
> Looking forward to reading you,
> ...


[/QUOTE]

A more powerful motor might require a more powerful inverter. What's your inverter rated at?


----------



## nicnott (Jan 29, 2021)

A more powerful motor might require a more powerful inverter. What's your inverter rated at?
[/QUOTE]

Hello,
I have a Curtis 1239e controller that must be able to handle a lot more power?


----------



## mayes8229 (Dec 8, 2020)

Which variant of the 1239e do you have?


----------



## nicnott (Jan 29, 2021)

That contrôler :


https://cdn.curtisinstruments.com/products/datasheets/1239E_datasheet_en.pdf


----------



## mayes8229 (Dec 8, 2020)

Which variant as in do you have the 65xx, the 76xx, the 85xx? I'm assuming the 8521 because that's what the conversion specialty shops sell in the 1239e series.


----------



## nicnott (Jan 29, 2021)

thank you !
how can i find this information please?


----------



## mayes8229 (Dec 8, 2020)

It's in the model number on the side of the controller. If you're using a nominal battery voltage of above 108V then it's the 8521 which has a max nominal (depending on max charge limit) of 144V


----------



## nicnott (Jan 29, 2021)

I must be on a 6521 version with a 77v battery
in fact, i have a devinci (devinci-cars.com) and my goal is to make it a really "powerful" car in acceleration ...
I have already improved things thanks to the curtis 1313 but I do not master the configuration enough to go further!
maybe the engine is enough?


----------



## mayes8229 (Dec 8, 2020)

It's worth examining the controller model number to be sure. Unless you plan to upgrade your batteries, they will likely be a bottleneck for power. You would need to know the discharge specs and cooling provisions for them.


----------



## nicnott (Jan 29, 2021)

I have 5 labels on the controler !!! lol
Here are the photo ; What do you think ?


----------



## nicnott (Jan 29, 2021)

and the detail photo of the curtis 1313


----------



## mayes8229 (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm surprised you don't have a label like this:









But there you have it from the 1313. It's a 6521.

You could support something like an AC34/35, AC50/51, or equivalent with that controller.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

From the Curtis 1239e manual (_ou__ en français_)
Model: 1239E–65xx​Nominal Voltage (V)​Power: 60-84​Logic: 12​Max Voltage (V)​Power: 105​Logic: 20​Min Voltage (V)​Power: 33.6​Logic: 8.4​Peak Current (Arms) (2min): 550​S2–60 min Current (Arms): 155​
So yes, the controller can handle more than 15 kW, at least briefly. Even the existing motor ratings are 242 A at 48 V - the current is higher than the S2-60 min limit - so the controller can't handle that for a whole hour. To get the maximum amount of power reliably through this controller, it should be be used with a nominally 84 volt system and a motor suited to that voltage.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

mayes8229 said:


> You could support something like an AC34/35, AC50/51, or equivalent with that controller.


Yes, but check the dimensions... that original motor doesn't look very large, and the diameter of some of these potential replacements might be too large to fit in the available space.

HPEVS AC Electric-Motor Drive Systems (AC-34/AC-35) 
HPEVS AC Electric-Motor Drive Systems (AC-50/AC-51)


----------



## mayes8229 (Dec 8, 2020)

brian_ said:


> Yes, but check the dimensions... that original motor doesn't look very large, and the diameter of some of these potential replacements might be too large to fit in the available space.
> 
> HPEVS AC Electric-Motor Drive Systems (AC-34/AC-35)
> HPEVS AC Electric-Motor Drive Systems (AC-50/AC-51)


Sure, just giving examples of motors the controllers can support and a source for resulting power curves as a starting point.


----------



## Lulala2046 (Feb 25, 2021)

Maybe some idea for you to consider





Motorcycle & Go-Kart Kits


Motorcycle and Kart Kits We ve arranged some of our best selling components into kit form to make your project planning easier If you want to substitute parts just ask and we can let you know about compatibility and cost difference Kart and motorcycle chassis shown below are not included with the




www.thunderstruck-ev.com













here's more





DC Motors


EV DC Motors




www.thunderstruck-ev.com





I see they also use Curtis controller


----------



## nicnott (Jan 29, 2021)

Lulala2046 said:


> Maybe some idea for you to consider
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lulala2046 said:


> Maybe some idea for you to consider
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nicnott (Jan 29, 2021)

Thank you all for your responses,
I move forward and keep you informed


----------



## Lulala2046 (Feb 25, 2021)

nicnott said:


> Thank you all for your responses,
> I move forward and keep you informed


There was 2 different ways at first to design your system ...
DC motor or AC motor ?


BLDC motor drive systems seems a little more popular....but less power a little bit!
(under 30kw)

another vender from China





electric propulsion outboard,electric propel outboard, hub motor,brushless motor, BLDC motor,electric outboard,GMX motorcycle,Golden GMX,Electric motorcross,electric motorcycle,EZOutboard, EZinboard, EZ Outboard Motor,EZkontrol,EZ-kontrol,foldable electric wheelchair,gearless wheelchair motor,portable electric wheelchair







www.goldenmotor.com





Usually AC motor drive systems are more powerful and heavy duty
(but super high voltage )





__





AC Electric Motor for Automotive, Mining Vehicles, Utility Vehicles, Ground Support AC50/51






www.hpevs.com





like to know your replce story!


----------



## nicnott (Jan 29, 2021)

Good morning all,
to follow up on post, I want to switch to the following silution: change of current bridge (benevelli tx2 one engine) by a benevelli two engine bridge (see photo).
I want to install two AC34s which should pass without problem in the engine compartment ...
Do you think that my 77v battery will be sufficient to access a really nice couple knowing that the car will not exceed 700kl including driver?
to the okaisir to read your opinions! 😊😉


----------



## nicnott (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## nicnott (Jan 29, 2021)

Aussi, si j'installe deux moteurs, donc un de chaque côté du pont, qu'en est-il de la partie frein que l'on voit sur la photo ci-jointe (installation actuelle)?
Merci d'avance,


----------

